# Help! Stereo Makes Whining Sound



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's the problem, my stereo makes an annoying whining/buzzing sound everytime i step on the accelerator. I try turning the music up to drown it out..but the whining also increases.

I was going to buy an adapter so i could play my MDs through my tape player..but I can't really do that til i fix the annoying problem. The sound happens whether it's radio or tape, n only whines when i press down on the gas pedal. 

any ideas?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Is this an aftermarket system with an amp, or is it stock?


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

all stock.

it was working fine up til a couple months ago


----------



## UP240SX (Aug 19, 2005)

Could be the voltage regulator on your alternator. I'm not sure how you'd check it on your car specifically, but having a fluctuating voltage level will introduce a whine into the sound system.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Thats odd, an oem system suddenly whining... I would go to autozone/advance auto and get a free charging system diagnostic (ask them at the counter) and check that 1st.


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll probably have someone check it out for me. My car is an electrical nightmare, we just had our A/C parts replaced during the spring.. n idk maybe someone messed with the wires behind the stereo..because we have this switch to keep the a/c off..or on standby.. n that switch was replaced. I'll probably remove the center console, check the wiring n see if there are any visible problems.

I'm the 2nd owner of this car...its a 92 sentra..n we bought it early this yr. It looks like the last owner didnt take care of the car very much. Lots of wiring behind the curtains. Ne ways, thx for the help, i'll see what comes up.. n post up the results when i get things figured out... for future problems ne 1 might have.


----------



## Lucky_Dave (Nov 15, 2005)

Its a grounding problem...you dont have good grounding. Make sure that black wire is grounded right. I seen it twice being caused by poor gounding


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

Lucky_Dave said:


> Its a grounding problem...you dont have good grounding. Make sure that black wire is grounded right. I seen it twice being caused by poor gounding


yeah i think ur right. I'm not much of ann electrical guy..n never took my radio out. After figuring out where my center console piece was hiding its screws, i got to take out the radio. i found out..that if i took out the screws that held down the radio.. the power to the radio went out. Instead of 4 screws..i got 2 screws holding it down..the other 2 are missing. anyways..one screw had the black wire pinned down under the screw. I tried diff. options. I took out the screws n tried holding the wire down to the metal piece while turning the radio on..nothing happned. then i left the wire unattatched...n screwed in 1 screw..tiny sparks started flying! is that normal at all?? but after the screw was screwed in, the radio worked. so i just replaced everything back the way I found it. n left it alone.

i'm probably just gonna step into the 21st century n buy a cd player n get rid of that tape player. I'll probably have the cd player installed for me at the shop where i buy it from n see if they could figure out the problem with that whining noise.


----------

